# ~ South Africa-Ma home



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 3, 2011)

Just some photos of My freinds collections/wild ones i saw while i was over in south africa last month,exotics and natives... first 5. Gabbon adder,Puff adder,Leopard Tortoise,Boomslang and Gila Monsters.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 3, 2011)

Sungazer lizards, african day gecko, Malagasy day gecko,Green iguana ,pair of green mambas


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 3, 2011)

Some rattlers of his,reticulated python,and black mamba


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 3, 2011)

*cool*


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 3, 2011)

Striped skink, a Nile monitor i stalked ahaha..best photo i could get..nile croc,Tegu..ahah and just me at currumbin =D (bit off topic the currumbin one)..


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are some beautiful reptiles.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 3, 2011)

wolf snake i found,mates gf's Veild Chameleon,centipede eating snake i found,albino burmese,african house gecko


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 3, 2011)

snouted cobra..ahah soo cute...,tawainese ratsnake,baby bosc monitor,boa and royal python


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 3, 2011)

little flap necked chameleon we found,white lipped viper and handeling,and a stinky corn snake,hahah


----------



## guff_man (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome to see heaps of different exotics. Some crazy looking creatures out there


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 3, 2011)

thats a very nice collection


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 6, 2011)

Your mate has a awesome collection, do you have any more pics of the Gabbon viper.


----------



## Hayley_76 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Love the chameleon and iguana


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 10, 2011)

hey,yes they were two different collections from two different mates over in south africa...one mate let me handle them the other wasnt to keen..lol.was soo jelouse..,yes i do have some more pics of the gaboon adder sumwhere..but they are no better,that was my best  ha ha ha


----------

